# My First Vector



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Well I was looking through some gfx and saw vectors, so I thought I would give it a shot...

It sucks 
*
Supposed to be Lyoto Machida*










Does it looks a little bit like him? :dunno:

P.S. It is really hard to do lol


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

reload the pic, dead link


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Ooo I will reload it

It sucks anyway


----------

